# Benjamin Moore Advance



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Last month I made a thread lamenting the passing of BM Regal Classic and was urged by B. Johnson to try Advance.

Well I did!

I painted up some trim pieces before installation and did some picture frames for a client.
This stuff was fantastic to work with, as advertised. Went on great. Smoothed out perfectly. Great working time. Didn't even think of drying on the brush. Perfect finish. No brush strokes at all.

Drawback time. It's still tacky after almost 3 days. I read reviews that said as much but I had to see it for myself. Yep. Still not cured. hah
Because of this, I don't think I'd use Advance on a project I wasn't running myself in an unoccupied house. Even if you just tap your finger on it after a full day it's going to leave a print. No bueno.
I guess the way I will work this into my working life is to use it for every shop project from here on out. It was a real treat to work with on a set of horses in my own place where I knew nobody else was going to be poking at it.
I'd also use it in the field to paint up some new construction trim on a Friday then leave it to dry over the weekend. As long as you know it's still wet it's ok. You can brush it with your hand gently to get a bug off and it won't harm it. I ran into trouble by picking a piece up to move it to another set of horses. Tapped the top and left a print. 

Price was fine. A couple bucks more per gallon than Regal, but negligible. Roughly $45/gal in North Jersey.


Thank you, B. Johnson for the recommendation. This stuff is definitely going in the rotation going forward. Still need something to fill the hole in my heart for a smooth coating trim paint that will be dry by the time the customer gets home from work though.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I honestly have not had any drying issues with advance. I would say within 2 to 3 hours it is dry to the touch. I do not add anything to the paint at all. I'm sorry that it didn't work out for you, because it really is great paint.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I have similar thoughts on the dry time. However, humidity & temp seems to be a HUGE factor with this paint. This sounds absurd, but if you can run a dehumidifier and heater and get it to 40% and 75+ degrees, it is the best paint around. The applied thickness matters too. I rarely brush it, but when I do I am putting it on pretty thin.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

been real humid here that is why the drying time is long, today especially.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Run fans blowing across the pieces to help it dry.

To make your day better----coalesce is 28-30 days.

Tom


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Golden view said:


> I have similar thoughts on the dry time. However, humidity & temp seems to be a HUGE factor with this paint. This sounds absurd, but if you can run a dehumidifier and heater and get it to 40% and 75+ degrees, it is the best paint around. The applied thickness matters too. I rarely brush it, but when I do I am putting it on pretty thin.


I've been using Advanced as my trim paint for past three years, really like how it lays down. I'll second Golden View's point though, VERY susceptible to humidity and temp. Love the finish though, so I've had a hard time justifying switching. The recoat time is pretty ridiculous though.


----------



## Tashler (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been using it for several years whenever I get to choose.

I've never had a drying time issue. Around 2 hours and ready to re coat, although the can says 16 hours. Good luck.

My buddy thinks its too runny, comparable to the Impervo. But i'll try to deal with the runs because I absolutely love the way it levels out.

Makes me look good.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Humidity really did affect it. The day I initially applied was humid and the following day was worse. Once things leveled out after that storm yesterday the pieces I painted up really started to cure. Today they're bone dry and ready to be cut up and installed. 

I'll give it another try with a better climate control situation happening. I really really liked the way the paint laid down and the finish is nice. I brushed, but it looks like I sprayed. Extremely even coating. Slick.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Easy Gibson said:


> Humidity really did affect it. The day I initially applied was humid and the following day was worse. Once things leveled out after that storm yesterday the pieces I painted up really started to cure. Today they're bone dry and ready to be cut up and installed.
> 
> I'll give it another try with a better climate control situation happening. I really really liked the way the paint laid down and the finish is nice. I brushed, but it looks like I sprayed. Extremely even coating. Slick.


When I use it in the winter here with furnace going full blast and really low R/H I will get brush marks, but still my preferred trim paint. 
I first got introduced to it because I customer wanted a high gloss finish on the trim and Advanced was the only trim paint at BM that came in high gloss.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i just used it this weekend for some masonite panel doors,did it Saturday which here was a bright beautiful low humidity day,they dried to touch in about an hour,they say 16 hrs to recoat i did it after 12 or so


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Why do you guys use it when you could be using alkyd Impervo, no unpleasant smells, dries in 3 to 4 hours and usually demands only one coat...what more could you ask for. 

The satin is undoubtedly the most forgiving sheen on the planet and the flow and lay factor on that paint is unmatched IMO.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

How much is paint thinner a gallon now?

There are also environmental factors.


----------

